# Maximum load on a 2 X 4



## jovitha (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a patio which has a 2 X 4 , Planning to put a swing on it. How much of load can the 2 X 4 handle.
The swing is for my 4 yr old and 2 yr old.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What is the span ? What species of wood ? Is is on edge or flat ? Is it structurally sound (free of knots for example) ? Is it just hanging out there supporting itself or attached to the roof structure or something ? What do you plan on attaching the swing rope/chain to the 2''x4'' with ?....I could ask 10 more questions. Short answer if I had kids I would most likely not trust a single 2x4 to support a swing and them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

jovitha said:


> I have a patio which has a 2 X 4 , Planning to put a swing on it. How much of load can the 2 X 4 handle.
> The swing is for my 4 yr old and 2 yr old.


Short answer is NO! Not your typical Borg fir 2X4, anyway.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

A single 2x4 is not adequate to be safe.
At a very minimum I would use a pair of 2x6 doubled. This is of course dependant on the span, material, etc.etc.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Same answer as Daren's..except*

I would only use a single 2x4 if it were made out of STEEL and the span was under 8 feet. Other wise double it or triple it and wrap the straps around the whole shootin match rather than drilling holes with eye bolts. If they are your kids, this should be adequate, if they are not your kids add MORE STEEL!. Lawsuits are very expensive when it comes to kids and guess what? Who's to say some adult won't take a swing on it? Murphy"s Law and the Law of Gravity go hand in hand.
Just a tip for all beginner posters* Please* provide a photo when posting any vague questions, if possible. Saves us asking back 10 questions to get the idea of your question. If you are not familiar with the picture posting process you will eventually require the need for it. Check out FAQ's above for the process. :smile: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this was just a drive-by guys. Could be wrong but I doubt this one even remembers he/she made this post.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> I think this was just a drive-by guys. Could be wrong but I doubt this one even remembers he/she made this post.


Prolly. Saw the same question on another forum.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gene!*



Gene Howe said:


> Prolly. Saw the same question on another
> forum.


Gene,what was the answer? some of us are dying to Know! bill


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

A man who knows to ask about loads tells me this is trolling:no:. Anyone who knows how to use the work load in a sentence should be able to come up with a sensible question...but ya never know.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Gene,what was the answer? some of us are dying to Know! bill


I was too hasty. Just read the thread title and assumed....and you know about assume.
The poster was asking about using treated 2X4s. The answers had more to do about toxicity than strength. 
Don't think PT is much, if any, stronger, though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

then again, he/she may have gotten his/her answer and didn't bother to respond......guess that does sorta define a troller, huh?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> then again, he/she may have gotten his/her answer and didn't bother to respond......guess that does sorta define a troller, huh?



It's that invisible fishing rod, the nonexistent lake, and lack of a boat that was my first clue.


----------

